# Netflix problems



## DaveGoldbach (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey everyone I'm having problems with my netflix. Not sure if it because of the rom or what since I only rooted like a week ago. Running CM7 imo lean aosp kernel and every time I open Netflix I get this

sent from my Thunderbolt


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Are you on the netflix from the market?

I'm on basically the same setup and mine works great from the market.


----------



## DaveGoldbach (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah Use the Netflix from the market Well use to at least


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DaveGoldbach said:


> Yeah Use the Netflix from the market Well use to at least


So you are on the market version? If so try clearing data from the app and then re-login and see if it fixes the issue.


----------



## DaveGoldbach (Oct 14, 2011)

Uhhh That actually worked.. Thanks! not sure why i didn't try that lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DaveGoldbach said:


> Uhhh That actually worked.. Thanks! not sure why i didn't try that lol


Awesome! Glad you are good to go now!


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

DaveGoldbach said:


> Hey everyone I'm having problems with my netflix. Not sure if it because of the rom or what since I only rooted like a week ago. Running CM7 imo lean aosp kernel and every time I open Netflix I get this
> 
> sent from my Thunderbolt


I had the same screen today on my Droid X running CM7. Happened several times in a row, and just when I was about to give up it opened normally. Sounds like something on Netflix's end to me.


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

Most programs either need an unistall and reinstall to work ....but the other thing I do is clear the cache and they work pretty darn good

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

